# 31.5



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Heard a certain 2Cooler had a biggun yesterday....guess where!


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Hanna's Reef or Estes Flats.


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

Baffin?


----------



## luna nueva (Jul 4, 2007)

East Matty


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

OK jackarse we give up! Where?


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

E. Matty


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

Fished Baffin with Capt. Chad Peterek and had a great day catching my personal best.
29 1/4" and a 28" released the 28" to spawn another day but the 29 1/4" ate the plastic to deep and we lost her, the 28" was taken on a Chrome Top Dog.
Chad caught and released his 31 1/4"


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Either you posted a thread under two handles or someone else is claiming to be you.


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

Duke said:


> Fished Baffin with Capt. Chad Peterek and had a great day catching my personal best.
> 29 1/4" and a 28" released the 28" to spawn another day but the 29 1/4" ate the plastic to deep and we lost her, the 28" was taken on a Chrome Top Dog.
> Chad caught and released his 31 1/4"


Only one handle. Cut and paste to answer question.....


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Pic?


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

Good pic on thread titled Baffin 5-12


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

kenny said:


> OK jackarse we give up! Where?


Being so nice...I think I'll just let you wonder! Some one got it right though...and it wasn't too far down. That is my only clue, that and it was caught with Arsola. Do I need to hit you with a 2X4 to figure it out?

Come on Jed(RedLegg)...give us the lowdown!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Heard there was a 5 gallaon bucket of gulps flaoting in the same spot...


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

And there is a pic, plus she was released to fight another day!


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Captain Dave said:


> Heard there was a 5 gallaon bucket of gulps flaoting in the same spot...


Nope...Only pink headed spook jr's captain!


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Jed's good.....I thought Jesse had moved back up to E Matagorda.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

I read on another forum..I think it was wadefishing.com that Arsola caught a 31.5 in E. Matty just yesterday or the day before. Didn't see any pics though.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

off the Kemah Boardwalk under Joe's crab shack


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

E Matty For Sure, Capt Arsola Sure Can Find Em Big!


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

Spoke with Jesse yesterday, he is my tournament partner for next season, and he did have a 31 1/2 on top. It was in EMB, but I am sworn to not reveal the spot.....


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

HHHMMMM... E. Matty has been going off the last year. some big comming out of there... And Jesse seems to be in the mix everytime!!!


----------



## JohnnySea (Dec 11, 2006)

***** chaser*

I caught the biggest trout of my life last winter under(well close to) the kemah bridge... 29'' 8 pounds ish. Don't knock it till you try it.. saw a huge flounder huge flounder hooked the other night off 146 in between red bluff and fairmont right off the highway. It was every bit of 25'' can't even guess on the weight..over 6 pounds.. the amigo did not have a net..

With gas as it is, i am currently exploring lots of new water in the "upper bays" area. Haulin all the way to the pass, freeport and beyond is pretty pricey!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

JohnnySea said:


> I caught the biggest trout of my life last winter under(well close to) the kemah bridge... 29'' 8 pounds ish. Don't knock it till you try it.. saw a huge flounder huge flounder hooked the other night off 146 in between red bluff and fairmont right off the highway. It was every bit of 25'' can't even guess on the weight..over 6 pounds.. the amigo did not have a net..
> 
> With gas as it is, i am currently exploring lots of new water in the "upper bays" area. Haulin all the way to the pass, freeport and beyond is pretty pricey!


Keep it quiet!!! LOL. i live in seabrook and fish all over kemah, seabrook and clear lake.

I havent caught a 29 here but some solid 26/27's... As for flounder... they are thick on seabrook flats... just through a gulp shrimp next to the pilons and see what happens... Very nice.

cheers!!


----------



## redlegg (Jan 31, 2005)

FlatoutFishin said:


> Being so nice...I think I'll just let you wonder! Some one got it right though...and it wasn't too far down. That is my only clue, that and it was caught with Arsola. Do I need to hit you with a 2X4 to figure it out?
> 
> Come on Jed(RedLegg)...give us the lowdown!


It's done, been busy saving lives today.lol

Jed


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

redlegg said:


> It's done, been busy saving lives today.lol
> 
> Jed


31.5 one day, saving live's the next....Man you are my newest hero! LOL


----------



## redlegg (Jan 31, 2005)

FlatoutFishin said:


> 31.5 one day, saving live's the next....Man you are my newest hero! LOL


It's a ruff life.


----------

